# Serpent eats dust - We are dust; Connection?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 1, 2005)

Is there a connection in this?



> Gen 3:14 The Lord God said to the serpent,
> "œBecause you have done this,
> cursed are you above all livestock
> and above all beasts of the field;
> ...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 14, 2005)

?


----------



## Poimen (Aug 14, 2005)

I think all it means is that both are cursed by being associated with the earth: one is doomed to forever tread his path on her soil (Job 1:7); the other is doomed forever to return unto whence he came. 

Man and serpent's destiny is therefore intertwined in this life unless God breaks the bondage of that relationship (Genesis 3:15; Matthew 10:35) and binds man to his Savior, the God-Man who will deliver our bodies from the dust and bring forth a new heavens and new earth where that dust will not be our resting place but our dominion.

[Edited on 8-15-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Peter (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Is there a connection in this?
> 
> 
> ...



Literal serpents certainly don't eat literal dust.

[Edited on 8-15-2005 by Peter]


----------

